# Tournament out of Geneva State Park



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

*The Ohio Walleye Federation with be running an Open out of Geneva State Park on July 26th* 

View attachment Geneva_Open_2014.pdf


View attachment Lake Erie Open Application.pdf


$200 entry fee (Money due by Thursday July 24th, Midnight)

3 man Tournament

6 rods

No points attached (Open to anyone)

*Application andFliers are attached*


If you have any questions please call Steve 330-608-8161


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

*We are also going to be running an Optional Side Pot for $50 per team! * 

We will be trying something new for the Geneva open we are going to do a $50 side pot. This is not for NTC spots! So if u decide to get in the side pot there will be a link on the OWF site that you can pay your $50 per team to get in www.fishowf.com. You can also include it with your mailed payments same deadlines as signing up for the tournament. You can NOT get into this side pot by bringing your money the day of.

*Rules:*
You must pay your $200 tournament entry fee.
This is not tied to the TWF and doesn't include a NTC Spot!
Side pot fee must be sent in by the same deadlines as set for the tournament by July 24th at midnight. It can either be check or paypal.
We will NOT except side pot entry the day of.
Highest placing side pot entry team will take all money in side pot.
This is 100% pay back so all money received for side pot entry will go to the highest placing side pot team.


Any question please email at [email protected] or call Steve at 330-608-8161


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

Wish we could fish it this year but will be out of town. Its a great tournament!


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Do u have to be a federation member to fish the geneva open?


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

You *do not *have to be a TWF member to fish! Just the entry and the side pot (optional) if you would like.

If you have any questions, visit us at www.fishowf.com or call Steve at 330-608-8161


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

$200 entry fee *(Money due by Thursday July 24th, Midnight)*

3 man Tournament

6 rods

No points attached (Open to anyone)

Application, Fliers and side pot rules are attached

View attachment Lake Erie Open Application.pdf


View attachment Geneva_Open_2014.pdf


View attachment Sidepot.pdf



If you have any questions please visit us on the web www.fishowf.com or call Steve 330-608-8161


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Last Call:

All tourney entries are due via Paypal by Midnight Thursday July 24th

There is also a optional side pot for $50 per team

To enter go to www.fishowf.com the paypal is under the registration screen

$2000 Guarantee 1st place prize


You can't win if you don't fish


----------

